# Bonnie



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Bonnie is our bottle baby. She is doing great! My daughter put a sweater on her yesterday, she looks so cute in it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

little cutie you got there


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwwww


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Ohhh...Myyyy...Lord!!! Now THAT is a cute little goatie!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

So here is what Bonnie is looking like these days...
She went from clearly being a buckskin to.....this. I gave her copper last month. I'm getting ready to send her registration papers in and I'm not sure what to put down. What do you all think? Also if you could let me know what you think of her conformation I would be so thankful!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is cute! I can't believe she changed so much!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow she looks great ! I can't help with structure , sorry , i concentrate more on the cuteness factor , and she's got it 

Im interested to see what others say about color....
I hope Lacie sees this thread , she has great input on these things


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Shes absolutely terrible!!! Im just kidding!!! I want her lol. She is pretty I'd buy her!!! 


❤Kayla❤


----------



## Encgoatlady (Mar 20, 2015)

How can ANYBODY look at those pictures and not go goat shopping?!?


----------

